# my other darling children!



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

ok, so I have posted tons of pics of my ratties now here are pics of my other animals, my family has four cats and a dog so I am posting my animals. 

Sampson, my horse

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCN0141-1.jpg

Doc, my other horse

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly003.jpg

my cat Ruthie

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=sarah016.jpg

my dog Maggie

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=random014.jpg

my grandpaws horse that I ride a lot, Cody

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly013.jpg

and Millie and Nellie, Nellie black and white and Millie grey

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCN0200.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=DSCN0205.jpg


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

So sweet! Maggie is so darn cute! I love horses - we have 18 acres but are not zoned for horses. My kiddos would love one.


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks, my first horse was Doc, he lives at granpa's though and still does cause his stable amte Cody is his buddy,and he is stabled a mile down the roed, so I just walk to get to him, and when I got Sampson he got to live with me!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I love your horses!  I used to have horses... over ten years ago. I really miss it!


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

I love having horses, they are so important to me, as the rats are too lol, but I have know horses al my life so I can't think of life without them!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, i know what you're saying. I really miss having horses, and i've come to think that i can never be really truly happy if i'm not around them! :-\


----------

